# mesquite for pork butt?



## bishop916

I wanted to do a brisket this weekend with a mesquite based smoke, enhanced with jd chips and cherry. I will be adding chicken quarters about the same time i foil the brisket. Due to late comers I might want to throw down the extra pork butt I have in the freezer. would the mesquite smoke translate well to pork? I don't think I've done pork with mesquite yet...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Its all on opinion....  i prefer a mix of apple and cherry...  mesquite is a little strong.... but ok.... i like it with the beef for sure....


----------



## bbq bubba

It's personal preference , i LOVE Mesquite but might be a lil strong for pork.
Change the wood at the time you foil your brisket.


----------



## krusher

I was thinking about doing one with mesquite myself,,    it  reallly boils down to what you like.

good luck on the smoke


----------



## rivet

I've used mesquite a lot for pork and love the taste. It is strong, but then isn't that what smoked meat is? If you want to tone it down just a hair, try hickory- that works really well with pork. Nobody has ever complained about my pork with mesquite, though, so you should go with what you want!


----------



## merriman

If you have a pretty big pork butt, you can definately add the mesquite in without too much risk.  From what I gather from smoking a big butt in Oak is that the smoke won't penetrate more than 1/4 inch.  So, if you think the outside is "too smokey" you can can adjust the ratio of inside-to-outside.


----------



## jakesmith

Your using quite a range of woods. Mesquite most likely will be your main wood and then your using JD chips (Oak) and Cherry wood. I would skip the cherry wood because both oak and mesquite are strong flavors and will most likely mask the cherry. 

My personal opinion I dont like using mesquite much at all. But I dont like it at all on Pork. I try to use a more "softer" flavored wood for pork. The Cherry would go real well and use Hickory as the base wood if you dont have a lot of Cherry. But, the beauty of BBQ is that there are a million different opions and every one of them is the best.


----------



## cinnamonkc

Mesquite can be strong on pork and chicken, I prefer Apple and Cherry and add in Oak or hickory if it's beef.


----------



## travcoman45

I think yer cherry is gonna get lost in that heavy mesquite, I would cut it back with some oak ta mellow it some.  I use hickory on big pieces a pork, I like a heavier smoke flavor, yall just gonna have ta try it ta see, maybe you'll like it.  Taste is a varied thing, from mild ta strong.  That's be whats nice bought this craft, ya make it the way you like it!


----------



## bigbear

I really agree with the last three posters. Mesquite and pork, IMHO, simply don't go together. I like to use a base wood like hickory (everyone's favorite) or pecan mixed 50/50 with a fruit wood like apple or cherry. I've been experimenting with maple and pork butts, and it works, but I still like the hickory/apple mix the best.

I think the wood(s) should enhance the taste of the meat not be the primary taste of the meat. Unless it's beef, mesquite is just too pungent for my taste buds. I think subtle is always better!

Happy smokin'


----------



## yankeerob

I would only use mesquite on beef and personally I'd never use it at all. In Dr BBQ's and Paul Kirk's book they both agree on equal parts hickory, oak and some type of fruit wood such as cherry, apple, pear or even maple. Dr BBQ (Ray Lampke) has serious opinions on NOT using it.

I like to use what's available and we've got plenty of maple and oak up here.

-rob


----------



## ncdodave

Hey Bishop!
I use Mesquite for my Butts and dont add any other wood to the mesquite charcoal. They turn out pretty well.I prefer apple but mesquite at Smart and Fnal is $12.99 a 40 pound bag. I can t complain about that for a price of natural charcoal. a little applewood added to the char wont hurt though. BTW there's a new braunsfels on craigslist here in tracy for $25.00. 
Dave


----------

